# Price Drop: 034Motorsport C5 Audi Allroad Density Line Adjustable Upper Control Arms!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce lower pricing on our *B5/B6/B7/C5 Audi A4/S4/RS4 & A6/S6/RS6 Density Line Adjustable Upper Control Arm Kit*! :thumbup:

*New Retail:* $435 + Shipping

​http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...utm_medium=forum&utm_campaign=AUCA+Price+Drop​
034Motorsport is proud to offer our fully adjustable upper control arms for the B5/B6/B7 and C5 chassis cars! These arms are perfect for those who have lowered their car from factory ride height and as a result have excessive camber, which causes accelerated tire wear on the street.

*Features:*


CNC Machined Billet 6061 Construction, Black Anodized Finish
034Motorsport Density Line Inner Bushings
Aurora Spherical Bearings Featuring Teflon Race Lining
Built in Safety Washer - Eliminates any chance of the spherical ever separating.
Arm sets ship set to stock length.
These arms offer over 5/8" of outward adjustability, and adjustable in 1/36" increments. Each 1/36" adjustment is approximately .1 degree, allowing for highly accurate adjustments.
Rod end design elminates tightening creep which is inherent with turnbuckle-style arms. 
Adjustments can be easily made by threading out an M6 head allen bolt. The pinch pin stays installed in the upright. A jam nut keeps everything tight once adjusted.
Dust boots are now included with all adjustable upper control arms. We ship the boots uninstalled; once you have the alignment set, install the dust boots before final installation.
Arms ship with everything pictured and assembled, price for one kit for one front suspension.

*Rebuild Kits:* We now offer complete rebuild kits for these control arms here: *Rebuild Kit, Density Line Adjustable Upper Control Arms*

*Please Note:* Control arms do not have to be removed to adjust camber. Please see the video below highlighting the ease of adjustment.






*Fitment:*


1996 - 2001 Audi A4 (B5)
2000 - 2002 Audi S4 (B5)
2000 - 2002 Audi RS4 (B5)
2002 - 2005 Audi A4 (B6)
2003 - 2005 Audi S4 (B6)
2005.5 - 2008 A4 (B7)
2005.5 - 2008 Audi S4 (B7)
2006 - 2008 Audi RS4 (B7)
1998 - 2004 Audi A6/S6 (C5)
2001 - 2005 Audi Allroad (C5)
2000 - 2004 Audi S6 (C5)
2003 - 2004 Audi RS6 (C5)
1998 - 2005 Volkswagen Passat (B5)


*Click here to order!*

Feel free to contact me via email or PM if you have any questions!


----------

